# Farmland plant found



## SusanTheSnail (Jun 14, 2020)

So my amazon sword tub uses soil that comes from a rice farm and some plants have grown in it. I had one growing that I had tried growing on my 10 gallon Walstad tank for 2 weeks with new growth visible but not much significant








Emersed.








Submersed, the bright green plant.


----------



## Noahlikesfish (Apr 17, 2021)

Bacopa?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

The rice farm is where? It's a _Lindernia_ for sure but knowing more information would help narrow it down.


----------



## SusanTheSnail (Jun 14, 2020)

Cavan Allen said:


> The rice farm is where? It's a _Lindernia_ for sure but knowing more information would help narrow it down.


From a village that is a bit far and rural, inland and away from the coast. Most rice farms here are on heavy clay (sometimes sandy) soil or in wetland areas, as it is evident by the soil my amazon sword had. I tried looking if its _Lindernia _using the veins cuz they look parallel. The flowers are tiny and cant detail out they look like a speck of dust or something. Im not sure if its progressing much but i can see the new growth


----------



## SusanTheSnail (Jun 14, 2020)

This also grew and i tested of it can grow underwater. The identifier i used said its _Bonnaya antipoda. _I grew it submersed on the start of april and it did fine, it just did not assume any submersed form and did not wilt after I took it out. I continued growing a stem on my 44 gallon tank


----------

